# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Не могу подключить принтер через LPT контроллер

## rabbitator

Собрал новый комп. На материнке нет LPT. Купил LPT контроллер, не новый, с рук, но рабочий. Установил, нашел в интернете дрова, установил их, но с проблемкой - пока устанавливал, комп ругнулся на то что не нашел файл parallel.sys. Попробовал принтер - не работает. Я подумал раз этот файл не запихали в дрова, значит он уже должен быть на компе, поискал в папке windows - нет. Ну и фиг с ним, подумал я и скачал в интернете что-то с таким же именем :D Установил заново, снова ничего. На этом мои гениальные мысли обрубились :(
Подскажите что ли, как мне теперь быть. Кстати, на контроллере написано mp9835pr2 - модель, видимо. По этим буковкам я нашел дрова. А мать у меня ASUS P7P55 LX.
Спасибо.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...не нашел файл parallel.sys...


Похожая проблема (решено):
...the wizard wanted a file named "parallel.sys" which was not on my floppy...

----------


## rabbitator

Дело в том что у меня windows 7...

_Добавлено через 9 часов 26 минут 36 секунд_
Проблема решена. Оказывается, на оффсайте валялись дрова для семерки :)
Если вдруг кому пригодится - http://www.chronos.com.tw/drivers/Wi..._V2.0.0.17.zip

----------

